
Intellectual Property Run Amok - mbesto
http://motherjones.com/politics/2006/03/intellectual-property-run-amok
======
tzs
More like "writer with a bunch of random out of context facts who has a
deadline and can't think of anything to actually say so just throws the facts
all out there in a list and hopes no one notices he didn't say anything" run
amok.

~~~
joe_the_user
Indeed,

A better article actually could make an argument against intellectual
property. This one... Sheesh... My googling says the Bettman Archive is
underground for it's own preservation and being slowly digitized. How could
that be a problem in itself.

------
quanticle
I liked the example of the Internationale. I mean, how hypocritical is it to
assert property rights over the _Communist_ anthem?

------
pyre
The George Foreman example is a bad one. How is getting paid to endorse a
product an example of "Intellectual Property run amok?"

------
wheaties
If I'm infringing someone's copyright by typing "big breasts" then half the
internet owes them money.

